# New Betta has Fin Rot?



## achampagne1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey! I'm new to this group. I have had a betta for the past 5 years in a 2 gallon bowl without a filter, but with a heater to keep the water at 80. Never had any issues. We lost our betta when we were away for Christmas...our furnace had some type of glitch and didn't kick on the whole time we were gone...after three days the house was 39 degrees and our betta didn't make it. Not sure why the heater didn't keep it at 80. My SIL was supposed to come over a few times to feed him, but I guess she didn't feel it was important . 
Just bought a 5 gallon tank and a new betta. He is an elephant ear male....the only one left at Petco when I took my daughter. He seemed happy for the first day, and then started just lying on the bottom of the tank. Doesn't eat. I am removing the pellets if he doesn't eat them. I have a silk plant at the intake part of the filter to keep it from being too strong....anything else I can do to help that? 
Today when I got up, his top fin is black on the edges. I googled it and it sounds like fin rot. I changed half the water and treated it with betta water conditioner. I did some reading, and doing this daily seems like the best way to heal him. He has perked up a little already as I'm typing. 
I just wanted to get other peoples opinions to make sure that I'm on the right path. I also read that adding aquarium salts can help too. I'm headed to petsmart tonight to get some and some water testing strips so I can get a better idea of whats going on.
I would love any tips or advice  
Here a few pics I just took...
http://db.tt/rNKJ37M5
Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Get an adjustable heater and up his temp slowly to about 84. Also get him some live plants as this will help his water params a little more. Could you get a pic of him to share?


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

Save your money on the test strips and buy the API (or similar) liquid test kit, it is much more accurate.

Sorry to hear about your ill Betta.


----------



## achampagne1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I added a few photos to my gallery...hope you know how to get there!

What types of plants do you suggest?

I have an adjustable heater...I will up the temp slowly.

Thanks for the tip on the test strips. I'll get the one suggested.

Any advice on the aquarium salt? Yes or no?

Thanks!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry to hear about your betta. Clean fresh water is always the best medicine. Did you cycle your new tank before putting him in? if not, then you probably have a buildup of toxins. strip tests are very good at being inaccurate. I know it seems like a lot of money to spend at once, but buy the API freshwater master test kit. liquid test kits last a lot longer and they are much more accurate. Can you post a picture of your betta for us?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I used to use salt, but stopped when I read some adverse things about it. to be honest the only betta I believe would benefit from it would be those with mahachaiensis genes, a brackish species of the splendens group. It is so hard to know which fish has the genes and which doesnt.

Plants, I suggest java fern and moss, anubias species, crypts and if your light is ok some stems like giant hygro.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

watch the spots near his head,if he gets more it could be ich.Not saying it is now,but watch.Changing water is the best thing for any fish.Since he is new he could just be stressing the change.Nice set up you got for him,far better than where he came from I'm sure,now just watch closely so he can transition well.


----------



## achampagne1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your help! Looks like he does have ich...went to the lfs last night and had them test my water. Didn't remember to ask for the numbers, but he said it looked fine. 
Showed him another pic and it looks like he has ich. He sold me something to put in his tank to treat the ich. Started that last night. This morning he has many more spots, but ate for the first time and has been swimming around for the last 2 hours. Thats more than he has at any one time since we got him over a week ago. Hopefully he pulls through.

Thanks again for all your help!

Amanda


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Definately save your money and don't purchase the test strips. It sounds to me like you bought the tank and the betta right around the same time which would mean that the tank is not cycled yet. With having a filter, your tank will cycle though it will be a fish-in cycle. While this is not the most optimal way of cycling, it is not the end of the world and if you are dilligent with your water changes, the fish should come out of it ok. I would say the leading cause of the fin rot is the ammonia levels that were in the tank. I recommend changing the water about 50% every other day to keep the ammonia down. Bumping the heat up to around 82-84 degrees to promote healing is another good thing to do but make sure you do it gradually to not stress him. You might also try feeding him some frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp for the extra protien to help fix his fins. I would not add any salt to his tank. To me there is not enough proof of it helping to add it especially since it causes the fish some stress. Warm, clean water and good food will be your new betta's best treatment at this point.


----------

